# Jaki procesor/plyta/ram/.. sprzet cena/jakosc

## gentoousr

Witam moja obecna konfiguracja sprzetowa:

Athlon xp 2500+ Barton 

Asus A7N8X

2 x 512 DDR 400 dual chan

geforce 5200fx

zasilacz Amacrox warrior 450

dyski pod PATA  60gb (ida w odstawke wiec nie bede wymienial nawet)

Czego szukam: 

Sprzet ma byc wydajny (czas kompilacji jak najkrotszy),  nie grzac sie po lekkim OC  :Smile: 

- procek dwurdzeniowy ( dobre przebicie cena/jakosc)  + plyta pod niego (Asus, badz Gigabyte) + dobre chlodzenie

- dysk sata ok 250gb 

- ram 2x 1gb dual chan

- nad grafa pomysle jeszcze sprzet nie pod gry bedzie

wszystko ma dzialac na w.w zasilaczu ktory niedawno kupilem (5mies. ok)

Aha jesli chodzi o koszta to w granicach 600-700zl

Moje typy prockow na szybko:

athlon x2 5200+ cena ok. 200zl

intel c2d E4500 ok. 250zl

Prosilbym o typy wraz z szacowana cena  :Smile: 

Nie jestem obeznany w typach rdzeni, chociaz z tego co sie orientuje jesli chodzi o intel to Conroe tylko, natomiast amd brisbane jesli sie myle prosze mnie oswiecic

Pozdrawiam  :Arrow: Last edited by gentoousr on Sat Jun 27, 2009 1:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

to w sumie prawie odpowiedziales sobie sam na pytanie  :Wink: 

procesor, cóż. osobiście brałbym c2d. jakos jak dla mnie lepsza wydajność, z tego co pamiętam intel ma lepsze i cichsze chłodzenie boksowe. aczkolwiek chyba zadne boksowe chlodzenie nie będzie super-optymalne do OC.

co do płyty, bardziej preferowałbym asusa, kości obojętnie jakie, byle nie no-name, chyba ze bedziesz sie bawił w jakieś podkręcanie zestawu, to może warto by zainwestować  w jakieś OCZ? 

dysk, dla mnie w gre wchodzi albo seagate albo wd. do samsungów zaufania dalej nie mam, choć podobno te nowe już są w porządku. 

grafika koniecznie na nvidii. z ati szkoda czasu na zabawe pod linuksem.

 chyba wsjo.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> Witam moja obecna konfiguracja sprzetowa:
> 
> Athlon xp 2500+ Barton 
> 
> Asus A7N8X
> ...

 

Przy amd masz brisbane i windsory, chociaz te ostatnie juz raczej malo spotykane (sam fakt, ze byly produkowane w 90nm teraz nie jest akceptowalny).

Bierz cos z core2 w 45nm koniecznie, ram to ja bym pewnie teraz bral 667MHz CL5 - strasznie tani a ja nie grajac nie widzialem roznicy miedzy nimi a 800MHz CL4. Chlodzenie to juz kwestia gustu - jak chcesz zaszalec to Noctua NH-C12P, jak jestes normalnym czlowiekiem to Pentagram HP-120 Karakorum, dysk to moge polecic jednotalerzowy 3,5" seagate 250G sata2 lub jak chcesz 'ciszy' to 2.5" Samsung HM251JJ 250G. Karte grafiki bierz nvidia (8|9)600, szukaj takiej, ktora nie wymaga dodatkowego kabla (lub dwoch!) z zasilacza dla karty lub poszukaj jakies plyty ze zintegrowanym geforce, szalu nie ma ale bije na glowe zintegrowana grafike intela.

----------

## unK

Bierz Dual Core E5200 i podkręć do 3.33 GHz, szybki i tani.

----------

## SlashBeast

Tyle, ze do OC to i plyta dobra potrzebna i kosci ram jakies sensowne. I tez moze byc tak, ze trafi mu sie istna padaka ktora nawet o 5% nie podkreci.

----------

## gentoousr

moge sie obyc bez podkrecania zalezy mi jednak zeby sie nie grzal, jeszcze 1 rzecz duza bedzie roznica miedzy prockiem wykonanym w technologii 45nma 65nm a szczerze sklanialem sie raczej ku 65nm teraz mam athlona xp 2500 (130nm)  wiec i tak roznica sporo ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Roznica jest ogromna odnosnie wydzielanego ciepla, 45nm wygrywa tutaj.

----------

## gentoousr

no dobra to jakiego z 45nm polecacia wybor jest dosc spory od E7200 do E8600 (10 prockow) bo w zasadzie 45nm to tylko intel bo z amd tylko phenom x3 ale to nie wiem, uzywa ktos phenoma II? jakies info, zreszta cena za duza za to i niepewny wybor imo; Poniewaz wiem ze niektore modele mimo iz wykonane w tej samej technologi sa "gorsze" od innych Prosilbym o propozycje co do modelu c2d z 45nm + plytke do niego zeby ladnie(wydajnie) pasowalo  :Smile:  dzieki z gory   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

plyte i proca juz sobie sam musisz dobrac. Proc z jakim taktowaniem chcesz i plytem jaka chcesz, z 1/2 kartami sieciowymi, ile tam sata potrzebujesz, czy esata chcesz itp.

----------

## gentoousr

na 95% wezme cos takiego: 

Procesor:Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 /2.5GHz, 2MB, 800MHz, BOX/

265 zł

Płyta główna:Gigabyte EP31-DS3L /intel P31/

235 zł

Pamięć RAM:OCZ 2GB (2x1GB) PC800 CL4 Platinum rev.2.0

120 z

Seagate 500GB 7200rpm 16MB cache SATAII Barracuda 7200.12

220zl

Razem 840   Sprzedajac stary zestaw za ok. 200zl zwieszcze sie w budzecie  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoousr

Chociaz podobny zestaw mozna zbudowac z amd i jest troche taniej:

Athlon 7750+ 235zl  albo ewentualnie athlon 7850 270zl

Asrock fullhd 230 | co dy plyty nie jestem pewnien wolalbym bym asus'a

ram i dysk ten co wyzej

czyli w sumie 805zl  Co wy na to?

----------

## SlashBeast

AMD chowa sie przy Core2 o i7 juz nie mowiac.

----------

## mentorsct

A Asus i Asrock to nie to samo? Ja programuje płyty głowne do TV i jeden z inżynierów mi powiedział ze miedzy asusem a asrockiem jest taka ze jedne są produkowane w dzień a drugie na nocnej zmianie, nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> A Asus i Asrock to nie to samo? Ja programuje płyty głowne do TV i jeden z inżynierów mi powiedział ze miedzy asusem a asrockiem jest taka ze jedne są produkowane w dzień a drugie na nocnej zmianie, nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.

 Aszrot do Asusteka ma sie jak Novel do Redhata.

----------

## gentoousr

obie firmy sa z Taiwanu z tym ze Asus to znana i ceniona marka (20lat) a Asrock dziala na rynku  od ok. 5 lat, wracajac do tematu ten E5200 wydaje mi sie jedynym obecnie dobrym wyborem z tego co przeczytalem na forum pclab procka mozna bez wiekszego problemu podkrecic na 3,8Ghz (nawet na boxowym chlodzeniu chociaz ja i tak kupie cos innego)

jeszcze mam takie pytanko jesli sie ktos orientuje czy jest duza roznica (wyczuwalna) w pracy dysku jest posiada pamieci cache 16mb a 32mb? bo z tego co widze na proline roznica cenowa jest dosc duza;

i jeszcze 1 potrzebuje jakas fajna obudowa z dobrym przeplywem powietrza pod nowy zestaw 

takiej w granicach 100zl(nie chce przeplacac za kawalek blachy)

----------

## lazy_bum

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> i jeszcze 1 potrzebuje jakas fajna obudowa z dobrym przeplywem powietrza pod nowy zestaw 
> 
> takiej w granicach 100zl(nie chce przeplacac za kawalek blachy)

 

W granicach 100 zł to można kupić dowolną obudowę jakiegoś noname/IBOX/czy używaną na Allegro i zdjąć jej ściany - nie będzie się telepać od jakiegoś wiatraczka, będzie dobry obieg powietrza... Przyzwoite obudowy zazwyczaj mają wyższe ceny. Osobiście polecałbym coś CoolerMastera (szczególnie modele ważące ~10 kg, bo tam nie żałują na grubą blachę i nic się nie telepie od byle wiatraczka 120 mm), ale z powodu funduszy, i tak je naginając, proponuję taką. Model całkiem przyjemny, przód z dziurkowanej blachy (z wyjmowanym kurzofiltrem), całość całkiem solidna.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *mentorsct wrote:*   A Asus i Asrock to nie to samo? Ja programuje płyty głowne do TV i jeden z inżynierów mi powiedział ze miedzy asusem a asrockiem jest taka ze jedne są produkowane w dzień a drugie na nocnej zmianie, nie wiem ile w tym prawdy. Aszrot do Asusteka ma sie jak Novel do Redhata.

 

Gdzieś czytałem, że to popularna praktyka. Na jednej zmianie produkuje się (posługując się ww przykładem) Asusa, na drugiej ASrock - a całość różni się tym, że Asus przechodzi dokładniejszą kontrolę jakości. Podobnie jest ponoć z laptopami i... pewnie wszystkim innym, bo przecież cokolwiek się człowiek nie dotknie to jest "made in China". (;

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> AMD chowa sie przy Core2 o i7 juz nie mowiac.

 

Kolega porównuje Dual-Core z AMD, nie mówiąc już o i7. (;

Osobiście brałbym Dual-Core, chyba, że z myślą o jakimś rozwoju. Intel jak zwykle zmienił sobie podstawkę i przyszła wymiana na np. i7 i tak pociągnie za sobą nową płytę (i pewnie pamięć). AMD, o ile się nie mylę, zrobiło podstawki AM2+ i AM3 kompatybilne, więc za jakiś czas będzie można tam wepchnąć lepszy procek.

----------

## gentoousr

szukalem troche w tym co proponuje amd ale w tym przedziale cenowym to chyba najepszy wybor (E5200); phenomy II za drogie sa jak dla mnie na razie, a procka z 65nm nie ma sensu;

----------

## sebas86

Odpuść sobie moduły 1GB. Lepiej trochę dopłacić i wziąć 2x2GB - nie będziesz potrzebował partycji wymiany, a w przyszłości będzie łatwiej sprzedać same moduły jak i cały zestaw.

----------

## no4b

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> AMD chowa sie przy Core2 o i7 juz nie mowiac.

 

Masz rację, ale gentoousr pisał, że na 95% kupi Dual Core, a to jest znacznie słabszy procesor niż Core 2 Duo.

----------

## SlashBeast

Czy tak znacznie? Roznia sie tylko iloscia cache i np. nie wszystkie posiadaja sprzetowa wirtualizacje. W amd norma jest 512k cache na rdzen.

----------

## bartmarian

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Czy tak znacznie? Roznia sie tylko iloscia cache i np. nie wszystkie posiadaja sprzetowa wirtualizacje. W amd norma jest 512k cache na rdzen.

 

wg mojej wiedzy, CD wykonuje 3 polecenia na takt a C2D 4 polecenia, więc 33% więcej

----------

## SlashBeast

W real-life benchmarkach roznica jest tak mala, ze prawie jej nie ma.

----------

## gentoousr

ale mi mieszacie teraz  :Smile:  w takim razie co proponujecie tak zeby zestaw posluzyl na troche dluzej moj budzet wzrost do ok 1000zl 

oczywiscie bardziej wydajny od E5200 w tym momencie bez roznicy intel czy amd nie mam sentymentu do ktorejkolwiek z firm zalezy mi na stabilnosci i wydajnosci (glownie chodzi o moc obliczeniowa) czekam na propozycje   :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Jeśli zależy Ci na wydajności to Core 2 Duo lub i7.

----------

## gentoousr

a dokladnie jaki model z c2d ?   a np. cos z tych nowych phenomow? np. phenom II x2 550 BE 390zl (troche sporo)

----------

## Spaulding

jakis z VT  :Wink:  a moze by tak jakis XEON? w sumie nie sa one takie drogie(a moze i sa?) ale za to jaka wydajnosc...  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zartujesz sobie czy naprawde myslisz ze Xeon(65nm/45nm) ma znaczaco wieksza wydajnosc od Core2? One maja wiecej cache i tyle, To jak w przypadku AMD Opteronow.

A procesor wybierz taki, na jaki Cie stac (45nm oczywiscie).

----------

## Spaulding

Xeony ogolnie maja lepsze FSB oraz lepiej znosza O/C  :Wink:  z tego co wyczytalem... pozatym ludki wykorzystuja Xeony na stacjach graficznych wiec czemu by nie wziasc? uzywany C2D Xeon z Ebay'a/Alledrogo wcale nie jest taki drogi..

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Spaulding wrote:*   

> Xeony ogolnie maja lepsze FSB oraz lepiej znosza O/C  z tego co wyczytalem... pozatym ludki wykorzystuja Xeony na stacjach graficznych wiec czemu by nie wziasc? uzywany C2D Xeon z Ebay'a/Alledrogo wcale nie jest taki drogi..

 

Tylko Xeony 3000 sa pod 775, a szukac teraz plyty strickte serwerowej by zlozyc sobie desktopa jest po prostu glupie, z tym, ze znosza OC lepiej to jakas bzdura -- co przez to rozumiesz, ze 'znosza lepiej'? Czy Ty kiedykolwiek uzywales Xeony?, raz, ze to procesory serwerowe wiec naprawde malo ludzi je podkreca (malo plyt z socketami na xeony pozwala na podkrecanie), dwa, Quady 45nm i Xeony 45nm praktycznie sie nie roznia a nie jeden desktop srednej klasy przebije serwer warty ze 3x wiecej od tego danego desktopa, w przypadku wydajnosci, np. w grach chociaz by ram z ECC najczesciej 667MHz CL5 a w desktopach szaraczki trzymaja 900MHz Cl4 albo jeszcze bardziej podkrecone kosci.

A same desktopowe procesory maja FSB 1333 i 1600 co nie jest niczym nowym a znalazlem tylko 6 modeli Xeona ktore potrafia pracowac z 1600.

----------

## gentoousr

oplaca sie brac tego phenoma II x2 550 BE 390zl w prownaniu z E5200 265zl ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Bral bym intela.

----------

## gentoousr

mam dylemat teraz

----------

## gentoousr

no dobra czyli powiedzmy ze wstepnie taki zestaw:  (chyba nie bede bral E5200)

AMD Phenom II X2 550 /3.1GHz, L3 6MB, 80W, BOX, AM3

AsRock A780GXH

OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) PC800 CL4 Titanium EPP

do tego obudowa Elite 334 

i teraz tak na plyta ma zintegrowany uklad graficzny z radeona i mma pytanie czy nie ebdzie problemu pod gentoo bo ja zawsze na nvidii  :Smile: 

----------

## Qlawy

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> no dobra czyli powiedzmy ze wstepnie taki zestaw:  (chyba nie bede bral E5200)
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 550 /3.1GHz, L3 6MB, 80W, BOX, AM3
> 
> AssRock A780GXH
> ...

 

zjadłeś jedno S w nawie AssRock, jak sama nazwa wskazuje płyta jest do dupy. Chciałeś braź xeona, a oszczędzasz na płycie głównej? Czegoś tu chyba nie rozumiem. Przynajmniej obudowa Cooler Mastera, a nie tracera jakiegoś.

Co do grafiki, jest to układ zintegrowany, więc na 3D zapewne Ci szczególnie nie zależy, zatem otwarte stery radeona dają radę w 2D, lepiej chyba niż fglrx, ponadto do kernela weszła obsługa radeonów więc nie powinno być tak źle. Wybór jest ciężki, bo jest potężna rewolucja w obsłudze grafiki na linuksie.

----------

## gentoousr

nic nie pisalem ze chce xeona brac  :Smile: 

nie biore asrocka jednak wole dolozyc 11 zl i wziac Gigabyte Ma770-UD3 rev.2.0

Aktualnie cos takiego:

AMD Phenom II X2 550 

Gigabyte MA770-UD3 rev.2.0

OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) PC800 CL4 Titanium EPP

do tego dojdzie obudowa Coolermaster Elite 334 + dysk seagate 500gb 7200rpm 16mb cache 7200.12  (chyba ze polecacie inny dysk)

chlodzene Pentagram Freezone HP-120 AlCU [P 7015] Heat pipe Karakorum

koszt. pk. 1370zl

jeszcze musze wybrac grafe jakas nie droga na pci-e z nvidii najlepiej

----------

## SlashBeast

Kup do tego arctic silver5, to jakies 15zl a nie bedziesz dzieki temu skazany na paste ceramiczna czy sylikonowa od pentagrama.

----------

## gentoousr

mam paste z zalmana ZM-STG1

----------

## gentoousr

zastanawiam sie dalej nad zestawem oto moje 2 typy:

1) Phenom II x2 550 395zl

Gigabyte Ma770-ud3 rev2.0 290zl

OCZ 4gb (2x2gb) pc800 cl4 titanum epp 215zl

elite 334 149

seagate 500gb 7200rpm 220

hp-120 karakorum 99

----------

## BeteNoire

Ten E4500, który wspomniałeś w pierwszym poście, bardzo ładnie się kręci do 3 GHZ, ale wymaga lepszego chłodzenia (no i trochę mało cache ma jak na dzisiejsze czasy). Jeśli chcesz się bawić w OC to i tak będziesz musiał w nie zainwestować (polecam coś od Scythe). Dodatkowo - boksowe w tym modelu (nie wiem jak E5200, ale podejrzewam to samo) jest głośne przy pełnym obciążeniu nawet bez podkręcania, więc wymiana jest chłodzenia jest i tak konieczna.

Co do czasu kompilacji to oczywiście montujesz PORTAGE_TMPDIR w tmpfs i masz zminimalizowany - tu znaczenie ma ilość pamięci, a w 4 GB spokojnie wszystko zmieścisz (no, prócz OpenOffice).

----------

## gentoousr

Biore PII 550 bardziej przyszlosciowy zestaw; bardziej wydajny; roznica cenowa nieznaczna

aha dysk seagate 500gb 7200rpm 16mb cache 7200.12 chyba bedzie dobry co ? 

pytam bo cos slyszalem ze nowe seagate nie bardzo sie udaly

----------

## SlashBeast

W wiekszosci benchmarkow Phenom II x2 550 3.1GHz jest szybszy od E5200 2.5GHz o 2,75%. a je duzo wiecej pradu, troche podkrecic E5200 i phenom odpada.

----------

## gentoousr

w PII 550 jest mozliwosc odblokowania 2 dodatkowych rdzeni; ewentualnie mozna jeszcze wziac Athlona II x2 250 praktycznie to samo co PII a kosztuje 60zl mniej;

----------

## Poe

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do czasu kompilacji to oczywiście montujesz PORTAGE_TMPDIR w tmpfs i masz zminimalizowany - tu znaczenie ma ilość pamięci, a w 4 GB spokojnie wszystko zmieścisz (no, prócz OpenOffice).

 

wystarczy 

```

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage

```

po czym do fstaba dać

```

tmp                    /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

?

skoro to idzie do ramu, to nie trzeba żadnej nowej partycji ani nic podobnego.

----------

## szczerb

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *gentoousr wrote:*   no dobra czyli powiedzmy ze wstepnie taki zestaw:  (chyba nie bede bral E5200)
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 550 /3.1GHz, L3 6MB, 80W, BOX, AM3
> 
> AssRock A780GXH
> ...

 Jesteś pewien co do tej płyty? To, że firma nie jest z droższych nie znaczy, że sprzęt jest zły ;]

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=asrock_m3a&num=1

A skoro sprzęt nie ma być do gier to ten zintegrowany radek spokojnie starczy.

----------

## gentoousr

Mam pytanie czy istnieje zaleznosc w gentoo: wieksza ilosc rdzenie = krotsza kompilacja ? czy system bedzie wydajniejszy

bo mozna sie jeszcze zdecydowac na Phenoma II x3 710

----------

## szczerb

Jeśli zwiększysz MAKEOPTS to generalnie tak. Zostanie równolegle odpalonych więcej zadań i będzie szybciej. Oczywiście zysk nie będzie wcale dokładnie tak duży ile więcej rdzeniu, ale jest to odczuwalne.

----------

## gentoousr

jesli to kogos obchodzi napisze na co sie w koncu zdecydowalem

pentium dual-core E5200

gigabyte EP31-DS3L

ocz 2x2gb pc800 cl4 titanum epp

seagate 500gb 7200rpm 7200.12

obudowa coolermaster elite 334

chlodzenie pentagram karakorum hp-120 alcu

laczny koszt z przesylka 1203zl

do tego gf6600gt z allegro 79zl

dlaczego E5200: otoz przegladajac dziesiatki testow E5200 wypadal znakomicie porownywalnie z athlonem II x2 250 i PII 550 w niektorym testach lepszy od x3 i porownywalnie z x4 (z amd) ; jesli kupilbym PII 550 lub jakiegos x3 wydalbym okolo 400zl wiecej; obecnie mam athlona xp 2500 (barton) wiec roznica w wydajnosci bedzie olbrzymia; za pare lat kupie x4 i znowu osiagne podobny przyrost w wydajnosci   :Very Happy: 

aha caly zestaw (z wyjatkiem grafy) zakupilem w sklepie esc.pl

----------

